# Wasserzeichen entfernen



## LightFreak (18. August 2003)

Hallo Leute

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es im Photoshop 7
irgend eine möglichkeit gibt ein Wasserzeichen aus einem Bild zu entfernen.

Ich hab mir schon viele gedanken drüber gemacht, aber bislang keine Lösungsansatz gefunden.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

MFG  LightFreak


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. August 2003)

Sinn ein Wasserzeichen ist es natürlich es nicht entfernen zu können, weil es als Schutz vor Diebstahl dient und eine Entfernung gegen Copyright- und/oder Lizenzrechte verstösst.

Du solltest also nochmal überlegen, ob Du wirklich eine geltendes Recht verletzen möchtest.

Was jetzt nicht heißt, das es nicht geht (zumindest teils), aber Tipps kannst Du hier von uns nicht erwarten...


----------



## cosinus (18. August 2003)

Hi@LightFreak

Da frage ich mich dann, wozu ein Wasserzeichen gut sein soll !?
Sonst gibt es doch keine möglichkeit seine erstellten Grafiken zu schützen!.


----------



## zirag (18. August 2003)

Stimmt , aber nun mal die Gegenfrage , kann man ein Wasserzeichen machen , und irgendwie speichern , dass man es in jedes beliebige Bild reinmachen kann ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZiRaG _
> *Stimmt , aber nun mal die Gegenfrage , kann man ein Wasserzeichen machen , und irgendwie speichern , dass man es in jedes beliebige Bild reinmachen kann ? *



Ich sage mal, deine Zauberworte und somit Suchbegriffe sind :

· Aktionen
· Stapelverarbeitung
· Batch

Damit bekommst Du jedoch *nur*  ein sichtbares Wasserzeichen hin und kein verstecktes!


----------

